# صلاه لم نكن نعرفها



## الملك العقرب (29 نوفمبر 2006)

لا تكن الصلاة فقط صادرة من الشفتين فى الخارج بل وفى 



الداخل ايضا . هى اعمال العقل فى القلب .




وبهذا يكون جوهر الصلاة هو رفع العقل والقلب معا نحو الله .




كما يقول معلمنا بولس الرسول فى رسالته الى افسس :"مصلين 



بكل صلاة وطلبة كل وقت فى الروح وساهرين لهذا بعينه بكل 



مواظبة وطلبة لاجل جميع القديسين " (اف8:6).


----------



## ميرنا (30 نوفمبر 2006)

> لا تكن الصلاة فقط صادرة من الشفتين فى الخارج بل وفى
> 
> 
> 
> الداخل ايضا . هى اعمال العقل فى القلب .


 
*ميرسى يا ملك*


----------



## الملك العقرب (30 نوفمبر 2006)

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
علي ايه يا ميرنا ده  واجب كل مسيحي ان ينشر كل من يقع تحت يده من ايماننا العظيم   


اف 3:8  لي انا اصغر جميع القديسين أعطيت هذه النعمة ان ابشر بين الامم بغنى المسيح الذي لا يستقصى


----------



## sparrow (30 نوفمبر 2006)

جوهر الصلاة هو رفع العقل والقلب معا نحو الله 
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

الله علي ردك الجميل اخ   
sparrow


----------



## *S.O.G* (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*حقاً*

من أقوال القديس مار افرام السرياني في الصلاة:
((حينما تصلّي اجمع عقلك والجم أفكارك ووجّه به نحو قلبك..لا يكن جسدك قائماً وقلبك تائهاً في الأشغال!!!؛بل اجعل:
1-جسمك بيعةً
2-عقلك هيكلاً فاخراً
3-فمك مجمرةً
4-شفتيك بخوراً
5-لسانك شمّاساً..لترضي الله حينما تصلّي))

فلنتأمّل في هذا القول مفتكريين أن الله بنظر الى القلب دوماً....
ليكن سلام المسيح مع جمييعكم الى الأبد...آميييييييين!


----------



## الملك العقرب (7 ديسمبر 2006)

كلام جميل معزي للقلب شكرا علي مرورك الكريم اخ اليوم, 
*s.o.g


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 ديسمبر 2006)

الملك العقرب قال:


> كلام جميل معزي للقلب
> *s.o.g



بل الشكر لك يا من افتتحت موضوعاً هامّاً كهذا...
في الينهاية لست أنا قائل هذا الكلام،فشكراً للرب على قديسيه الرائعين ،فهم بلا شك عزاء لنا.
شكراً جزييلاً لمحبّتك يا أخي بيسوع المسيح ربنا والهنا،آمييين

ليتبارك الرب في قديسيه الى الأبد


----------



## الملك العقرب (8 ديسمبر 2006)

_*+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
ليس المهم من قائل هذا الكلام المهم ان ننفز و نفعل بيه *** و ان نقتنع بعمل الصلاه و انها اغة الحوار بيننا و بين الله له المجد /// صلو من اجلي*_


----------



## *S.O.G* (8 ديسمبر 2006)

قولك كلي الحق يا اخي الحبيب الملك...
* ها إن الإنجيل مملوء بكلام النعمة والحق و كل قداسة،لكن العالم لا يزال 

يعيش في حالة مزرية......
*فيا ايها الحبيب، إنّ معرفتي بوجود الصابون في العالم لن تجعلني نظيفا 

من اوساخي،وحتى لو اشتغلت في معمل للصابون وقضيت اليوم كلّه أتأمّل 

في ألوانه وأشكاله و روائحه الجميلة،إنما لن يُزال وزري عني الا اذا 

استعملته بنفسي،وهكذا أيضاً يجب علينا ان نسمع ونعمل ونسهر و نصلّي 

لنستقبل عريسنا باستعداد تام ومصابيحنا مملوءة زيتاً ..     و بالتالي دون 

أدنى شك أقول معك:_ الايمان دون اعمال(صلاة...) عقيم وميت_.            



شكرا لك وربنا يبارك اعمال يديك باسم يسوع المسيح،اميين.(^_^)!!!


----------



## الملك العقرب (9 ديسمبر 2006)

*--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

+++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++
†
التوبــــــــة

التوبة هى رجوع لله .ليس مجرد ندامة على الخطية أو توقف الإثم ,إنما إيجابيتها رجوع إلى الأحضان الإلهية ... القديس كبريانوس 

__________________
*


----------



## مهران (10 ديسمبر 2006)

نحن ايضا المسلمين الصلاه ليست فقط بالشفتين بل ايضا بالقلب والعقل واحترام الصلاه والمواظبه عليها في اوقاتها ونحن ايضا عندنا التوبه هي الرجوع لله ان هذا يدل على التشابه الديانتين
اني اتعلم في مدرسة مختلطة بين المسيح وبين المسلمين العرب  ويوجد لي استادان مسيحيان وطالبان مسيحيان في صفي ولقد اكتشفت ان يوجد تشابه كبير بين الديانتان ليس كبير قط بل كبير وكبير جدا جدا جدا ولا يجب ان نشتم اي ديانة منا نحن عرب ليس يهود او امريكان فيجب ان نكون بالمحبة ويجب ان نحافظ على احترامتنا


----------



## الملك العقرب (10 ديسمبر 2006)

_*الله علي كلامك الرقيق يا حبيبي مهران يا رب يسمعك اهل عشيرتك من احبائنا المسلمين لقد فهمت انننا جميعا متشابهون ليس فقط في الديانات بل في الانسانية ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك شكرا*_


----------



## مهران (10 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على ردك الجميل من ذو الاخلاق الرفيعة  ولكن لم اعرف هذا الشيئ فقط من كتب المسيحية والاسلامية بل ايضا من القران الكريم


----------



## *S.O.G* (11 ديسمبر 2006)

أهلا وسهلا بك أخ مهران ،مداخلتك مليئة بالمحبة والرغبة بالتعايش السلمي بيننا وبينكم...شكراً لك(^_^)
لكن أيها الحبيب فاتتك شغلة..
إنما صلاتنا فباسم يسوع رب الارباب و ملك الملوك،مختومة بدم الحمل المبرر إيانا بالنعمة والرحمة ...
أتمنى أن تفهم قصدي جيداً و لا تاخذ كلامي عنصرية... ينقصكم شيء، هووتعال اتبعني).
ينقصكم اتباع يسوع لتكون لكم حياة ويكون لكم أفضل...يا  مهران:إذا قضيت عمرك كله تقرع على الباب الخطأ ،بكل ما لك من قوة وحرارة وايمان..فماذا تستفيد؟الباب ليس صحيحاً،والهدف ليس صالحاً،نحن هنا لنقول لك :طريق الرب هو حب كبير،لايتطلّب منك أعمال كثير،بل منك يريد قلباً يحبّ!
 اذا أحببت الله،فكيف لا تحب الآتي باسم الرب، المسيح يسوع؟أوَليست المحبة هنا باطلة؟...من آمن بإنجيل يسوع بالكامل دون تردد،فذاك هو من يحب الرب .فآمن لتخلص من الهلاك المحتّم على كل الخاطئين!
من دون مماطلة،إن لك خلاصا بيسوع المسيح ابن الله الحي السرمدي،به فقط ينبغي أن تخلص معنا....تذكر..أبديّتك أهم من كل شيء..روحك أهم من جسدك..لاتتمسك بالقشور التي تغطّي عينيك..دعها..دعها تسقط لتبصر نور المسيح الحقيقي...عندئذ..سترى كم ستتغير صلاتك..حياتك..قلبك..وكل ما لك!
عندي لك سؤال:هل هناك أي تشابه بين النور والظلمة؟؟؟
أم بين البر والاثم؟؟؟..وأي شركة هذه بين الطهارة والنجاسة؟
 كن حكيماً ولو لمرّة يا نبهان،لا تلقي بنفسك الى الهاوية،رأفة بنفسك!..أبوك السماوي..نعم أبوك السماوي..الله القدوس نفسه يحبك حبّاً لاحدود له..لا تهزأ،تعامل مع خلاصك بجدية..خلاصك بيسوع المسيح وحده.. يسوع هو قوتنا نحن أحبّاؤه،خلاصنا،نشيدنا ورجاؤنا،وهو لك أيضاً..فقط افتح الباب له..واستسلم لمحبته اللامحدودة..هو الرب شافيك ان قبلته..أتى لأجل الخطأة أمثالنا..ليقول للعالم أجمع:أنا أحبكم..افتحوا لي قلبكم يا أبنائي،وأنا أغيركم..القوا همكم علي..وأنا أريحكم..لأني أحبكم..تعالوا إلي ورثوا الملكوت المعدّ لكم منذ إنشاء العالم!
الرب يباركك ويدلك على الحق الحقيقي يا حبيبنا ...،الآن يسوع يدعوك،فلا تقسّي قلبك،اقبل الخلاص باسم يسوع المسيح،ولا تهزأ بحبه....
يا يسوع المسيح الهنا،أنت قادر على كل شيء،وقادر أن تنير القلوب العمياء،وتفتح الآذان الصمّاء،ألا يارب فلتكن مشيئتك،ولتأتي اليك خرافك التي ليست من هذه الحظيرة،و أنت لن تخرجها خارجاً!
أي سؤال منك يا أخ نبهان كل المنتدى مستعد ليجيبك عنه،لا تظن أنه بالصدفة اشتركت بمنتدانا ،فالرب ليس اله صدفة،القي بنفسك في بحر الحب الكامل الصافي الذي لاحدود له بكل ثقة،ونقول لك..سترى كيف ستتغير صلاتك!
أتركك على أمل أن تتغير بحلول السنة الجديدة،خالعاً الانسان القديم،لابساً المسيح يسوع..ومن كان له أذنان سامعتان..فليسمع ،لأن(الإيمان يأتي بالسماع الحقيقي)،وإلا فسيهلك.
باسم يسوع أختم...وشعب الله يقول آميين.


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 ديسمبر 2006)

عندك حق


----------



## مهران (12 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> أهلا وسهلا بك أخ مهران ،مداخلتك مليئة بالمحبة والرغبة بالتعايش السلمي بيننا وبينكم...شكراً لك(^_^)
> لكن أيها الحبيب فاتتك شغلة..
> إنما صلاتنا فباسم يسوع رب الارباب و ملك الملوك،مختومة بدم الحمل المبرر إيانا بالنعمة والرحمة ...
> أتمنى أن تفهم قصدي جيداً و لا تاخذ كلامي عنصرية... ينقصكم شيء، هووتعال اتبعني).
> ...



 الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اشرف المرسلين اولا مشكور يا اخ *S.O.G على شكرك لي وثانيا انا لا اتراجع عن ديني لانه فيه المحبه والاخلاص والجودة في طاعة الله ربنا الحي الذي لايموت وثالثا ان ديننا جميل ومشوق ويعطي روحك الاخلاص والتشويق لكي تسمع او تقرا القران او القصص  سوف اقول لك شيئا ولا تزعل كتابكم قد تغير من اناس ان ايماننا بالله يتركنا بالنور واني اعيش بعيشة جميلة وسليمة  ياخذنا بئيمان الله سبحانه وتعالى انه يقدر على فعل اي شيئ كان انه خلق النجوم والكواكب والبحار والارض والاناس البشر ورفع السماء الجميله وخلق ايضا الشمس والقمر .......كل هذا في ثلاثة ايام واني اريد ان اقول لك لقد اقتربت علامات الساعة الكبرى نعم وحانت على البداية فتوسل الى الله سبحانه وتعالى اليوم قبل غدا الان قبل بعد الان ودليل صغير على اقتراب الساعة تخالف الديانات شتم الديانات نعم هذه في نهاية علامات الساعة الصغرى وبداية علامات الساعة الكبرى هل تعلم ان الكثير من المسيح في هذا المنتدى يبداوا في شتم ديانتنا لاننا الاقلية في هذا المنتدى هل تعلم انه على ارض الواقع نعاملكم معاملة حسنة ولا تزعل للمرة اثالثة اذ قلت لك اني اول مرة ارى مسيح هكذا ليس الكل بل البعض اني كنت ارى ومازلت ارى على ارض الواقع مسيح يحترموا الديانات مثال على واحد معروف انه حسن نصرالله انه يحترم الديانات ان سوى درزية ام اسلامية فهذا يستحق الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكراا...


----------



## *S.O.G* (12 ديسمبر 2006)

[FONT="Fixedsysبماذا أُجيب أخي مهران وقد رفض الروح القدس؟؟
بما ان هذا المنتدى للصلاة والتأمل،فهذا التأمل إجابة عن وضعنا نحن المسيحيين أمام عري وعمى أحباءنا!
((أأنت الغريب يا عظيمي..أم أنا؟؟؟
فيّ غريبٌ ينادي غريباً
فيّ غريبٌ يريد أن يُعطى..هذا الغريب!
أتعبني غريبي!
أتعبني غريبي..وأنا أرنو إليه..عُرياناً..ميّتاً..غير مدفون..!
أأدفن غريبي؟..أم أدفن غريباً جاء يحييني؟..أم أدفن كلّ ما يغرّبني..عنك!
وأنت...وأنت يا أمّ الغريب..يا أمّ الوحيد..الغالي!
تتمزّق أحشاؤك..ليولد من رحم الألم..غرباء!
غرباء..تعلّموا من هذا الغريب..تحدّي الغرباء!!!))
[كان ذلك تأمّل صوتي بحوزتي،ووضعته كتابيّاً،فلنتأمل بكلماته]
ما أوسع الطريق المؤدّي الى الهلاك،وما أكثر الذين يسلكونها...!
فلينظر الرب الهنا برحمة ورأفة،بحبّ لا ينضب،وليرحم ضعفنا نحن البسطاء..آمين.
صلّوا لأجلي يا إخوتي وأحبائي،ولاتملّوا.
عامانو موريو..قاديشات آلوهو لعولام عولمين آمين.:smil13: "][/FONT]


----------



## *S.O.G* (13 ديسمبر 2006)

عايزين صلاة الكثير ما بيعرفهاش؟
صلاة الألسنة-للمسيحيين فقط-
هل تريدون أن تعرفوا عنها أكثر؟؟
أنتظر جوابكم يا أحبائي...
لكم مني قبلات روحيّة..الوداع لأجل اللقاء!


----------



## *S.O.G* (14 ديسمبر 2006)

الى المشرفين الأحباء
بتسمحولي افتح موضوع الصلاة بالألسنة ولو كان معظمه من كتبي ونبذاتي،بس هوّ مهم جدّاً...
أرجو الرد..لكم الشكر


----------



## *S.O.G* (16 ديسمبر 2006)

فيين المشرفييييييين؟  
يا رب  ارحمنا!


----------



## ميرنا (17 ديسمبر 2006)

*S.O.G* قال:


> الى المشرفين الأحباء
> بتسمحولي افتح موضوع الصلاة بالألسنة ولو كان معظمه من كتبي ونبذاتي،بس هوّ مهم جدّاً...
> أرجو الرد..لكم الشكر


 
*نزلها ولوكان مهم هيثبت ولونى مدام انتا كتبها ده يشجع انها تتثب*

*واسفه على التاخير*


----------



## *S.O.G* (18 ديسمبر 2006)

*Thank you sis Merna*

 انشالله بعد مدة مش طويلة هيتنزّل الموضوع وهتشوفوا قد إيه مهم!  
أختي القديسة ميرنا:أن تصل متاخّراً أفضل من ألّا تصل...
وشكراً جدا لأنّك جبرتي خاطري وقبلتيني في منتاكي اللي لازم هيكون مبارك.الرب معك.:smil12:


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

*الشكر لله عشان الموضوع عجبكم*


----------



## meraaa (22 ديسمبر 2006)

سلام ونعمه 
الموضوع جميل اوى ياملك..وفعلا الصلاه لازم تكون نابعه من القلب والعقل معا ولازم يكون كل تركيزنا فى كلامنا اللى بنقوله لابونا حبيبنا عشان كده مار اسحق بيقول(اسجد فى بدء صلاتك واسال الله بانسحاق وتذلل ان يعطيك الصبر وضبط الفكر فى الصلاه)
بس للاسف بس ضعفاتنا البشريه هى اللى بتخلينا نفقد التركيز فى الصلاه وده بيحصل فى اوقات كتير بس متهيالى ان الموضوع بيجى بالتدريج وانه ممكن يفضل الانسان على الحال ده لفترة بس مع الوقت والتدريب وعدم الملل اكيد صلاته هتكون من اعماقه بجد
وشكرا اوى لتعبك
وعاجبنى اوى التشبيه او التامل اللى قاله*S.O.G* اللى هو
ايها الحبيب، إنّ معرفتي بوجود الصابون في العالم لن تجعلني نظيفا 

من اوساخي،وحتى لو اشتغلت في معمل للصابون وقضيت اليوم كلّه أتأمّل 

في ألوانه وأشكاله و روائحه الجميلة،إنما لن يُزال وزري عني الا اذا استعملته بنفسى
ربنا يعوضكم


----------



## الملك العقرب (22 ديسمبر 2006)

* +++ سلام المسيح معاكم +++يبدو يا meraaa ان جميع المسيحين فلاسفة و ده الي مذعل اخوتنا المسلمين مننا عشان ردنا حاضر و اهلا بالفيلاسوف  S.O.G* ربنا معاكم*


----------

